
Stackoverflow 2019 Developer Survey Is Open - billwashere
https://stackoverflow.blog/2019/01/23/our-2019-developer-survey-is-open-to-coders-everywhere/
======
pandapower2
>Of these options, what are your greatest challenges to productivity as a
developer? Select up to 3:

I feel like this is missing an important option. "Boring work".

Right now I'm slogging through an unenjoyable project and finding it
incredibly hard to focus and get tasks done. Its so hard to push through one
difficult yet dull task knowing there is yet another difficult yet dull task
right behind it.

~~~
Cthulhu_
I wonder though; a lot of work is menial, boring work. What makes that
bearable for those that do it? Or is there enough diversity in there that
keeps people there for 40+ years?

~~~
Scarblac
Because the people who become software developers do that because at first it
required a lot of focus and creativity.

When they've done it for a while and have to implement the 34th variation of
essentially the same thing, those are the same people whose mind wanders.

When I did menial, boring work, my mind could wander enough to play blindfold
chess with my colleagues without making illegal moves, and I'd still be
productive. But when my mind wanders now, I already have a browser open and
Reddit is a few touches away, and you can't browse Reddit at the same time as
writing code.

That's the other thing, there is a whole industry trying to grab our attention
and keep it, and it's present in the same web browser that I use all the time
during development.

------
albeebe1
Not going to lie, felt like a great deal of effort was put into not only the
questions, but the multiple choice answers. Made it easy to breeze right
through it.

~~~
ehsankia
Absolutely; none of it felt like a drag. Maybe a little in the
language/library/framework section, but I skipped most of it as I don't do
much webdev. Also 1 or 2 questions I wish used checkboxes instead of radio,
but other than that, it was great.

------
finaliteration
I enjoyed the fact that “SIGH” was one of the available responses to the
question about whether or not you are your family’s “IT support person”.

~~~
Cthulhu_
I used to be, but my parents have moved to tablets. It's not that computers
are too complicated I think, even if their knowledge has gotten rusty (my dad
used to be the computer guy), but tablets are much easier to use, very hard to
make mistakes on (especially ipads), and you can use them at the dinner table.

------
frereubu
"If you use security or ad-blocking plugins, you may see error messages Our
third-party software provider, Qualtrics, does not work well with certain ad
blockers and security software. To avoid error messages that prevent you from
taking the survey, please try specifically unblocking Qualtrics in your plugin
or pausing the plugin while you take the survey."

Seems like this has the potential to skew the results quite a bit. I was going
to do the survey on mobile, but wasn't sure whether the Firefox Focus content
blocker would screw with things. I just hope I remember to do it later...

Edit: And I don't really like being forced to turn off my tracker-blocking
extensions.

~~~
jenscow
ha yes.

" _Qualtrics, does not work well with certain ad blockers and security
software_ "

Then find somebody else to do it!

------
amrrs
If someone wants to see Last year survey result analyis on kaggle:
[https://www.kaggle.com/nulldata/so-survey-insights-who-s-
lef...](https://www.kaggle.com/nulldata/so-survey-insights-who-s-left-out-who-
s-rich)

Disclaimer: It's mine and top-voted kernel. I didn't win the prize money
though ;)

~~~
gwillz
I'm fairly bothered by that non-linear scale in those graphs. Particularly
because it's consistently non-linear for gender comparative graphs and linear
for most others. To me it seems almost deceptive.

I don't mean to be accusatory, but I am curious about a reasoning for it.

------
loeg
> Think back to the last time you updated your resumé, CV, or an online
> profile on a job site. What is the PRIMARY reason that you did so?

Really needs an "Other" option.

~~~
calcifer
What would another _primary_ reason be?

------
ykevinator
I've grown bitter of so. The hall monitors heave gotten crazy in their
flagging etc. It's frustrating. I've actually turned to Reddit of all places
for help now.

------
zaarn
> What individual person do you think will have the most influence in tech in
> the coming year?

Tbh, it'll be Mark Zuckerberg. In a bad way.

------
legostormtroopr
I'd be keen to know more on the numbers of developers who've _stopped_
contributing to StackOverflow in recent years.

I've found them to be increasingly political and preachy, and force US
opinions on politics on what is a global audience.

I had a 20k account at some point, but after their uncoordinated and
aggressive approach to the travel ban, I deleted my account.

~~~
toomanybeersies
I'm confused as to how the travel ban (I assume you're referring to the
"Muslim Travel Ban") has any relevance to contributing to StackOverflow?

~~~
Izkata
Your response is exactly the point. It doesn't.

That's why it was so jarring when the company decided to take a political
stance _on StackOverflow_ :
[https://meta.stackoverflow.com/questions/342440/time-to-
take...](https://meta.stackoverflow.com/questions/342440/time-to-take-a-stand)

------
gourneau
I am most excited about the "coding music playlist".

Can y'all please share your favorites here?

~~~
Svenskunganka
It varies by mood, but I've come to really enjoy the soundtracks from the game
Subnautica. They're brilliant, and I particularly like Into the Unknown
([https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aZe4IQnhS5Y](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aZe4IQnhS5Y))
and Salutations
([https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S0FmxVQo774](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S0FmxVQo774)).
The whole album is up on Spotify as well if you also like it:
[https://open.spotify.com/album/6ErjoGBl4xj1AfgPjcAYsk?si=EAJ...](https://open.spotify.com/album/6ErjoGBl4xj1AfgPjcAYsk?si=EAJr9O1iTjybAJYiwclDRA)

~~~
frereubu
Machinarium has a great soundtrack for coding too:
[https://open.spotify.com/album/52PLNrXUMtPUZwcueV75J1?si=2mv...](https://open.spotify.com/album/52PLNrXUMtPUZwcueV75J1?si=2mvlDc4JSCW6WKymCz-
BoQ)

------
nairboon
The platforms sections needs an embedded choice

------
ddavis
My first time participating.. does the survey closing on the 12th translate to
results on the 12th as well?

~~~
mediumdeviation
No, it usually takes a while. Last year's closed on 28 Jan, and results and
data were released on 13 March and 30 May respectively.

------
jags-v
I like this year's Developer Survey better.

------
saagarjha
> Have you tried turning it off and on again?

Hmm…

------
blakeluby
good

